# New here happy Lyft driver



## WRX Lyft (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi I am new here. I don't know why some people complain so much about this job. I make 30-35$ an hour work when and how long I want. And meet cool people. I'm not a newbie been doing it for six months


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

WRX Lyft said:


> Hi I am new here. I don't know why some people complain so much about this job. I make 30-35$ an hour work when and how long I want. And meet cool people. I'm not a newbie been doing it for six months


Don't waste your time here


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

It all depends on your market and rates. So many Uber drivers are unhappy because rates are mostly unprofitable in their market.

I did $150 in 5 hours and total of 105 miles last night with Lyft in Indy, so I'm a happy Lyft driver. They didn't cut rates to match Uber and demand is still higher than ever here.


----------



## WRX Lyft (Feb 9, 2015)

puber said:


> Don't waste your time here


I live in SF here is proof of one day


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow 40 paid miles and $200 in pay? SF must've been prime time all day long.


----------



## WRX Lyft (Feb 9, 2015)

That's how to make money I know the right times to work and only work those hours. Otherwise it's a waste of time. Working when it's not prime time is not worth it unless u got a hybrid.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

WRX Lyft said:


> Hi I am new here. I don't know why some people complain so much about this job. I make 30-35$ an hour work when and how long I want. And meet cool people. I'm not a newbie been doing it for six months


Lots of whiners here.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

WRX Lyft said:


> Hi I am new here. I don't know why some people complain so much about this job. I make 30-35$ an hour work when and how long I want. And meet cool people. I'm not a newbie been doing it for six months


Too bad I am not in SF


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

I noticed there is a difference in culture between Uber & Lyft. Most Uber paxs sit in the back and treat you more as driver than friend. Whereas, most Lyft paxs sit in the front, fist bump you & treat you more as friend than driver. Lyft paxs seem to be nicer and friendlier.

Btw, if you want to sign up for Uber, inbox me. I can use some extra cash right now to pay some bills. $500 for each of us after you take your first trip. Thx


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

WRX Lyft said:


> Hi I am new here. I don't know why some people complain so much about this job. I make 30-35$ an hour work when and how long I want. And meet cool people. I'm not a newbie been doing it for six months


Well Lyft & Uber are the same price in Dallas market &.90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum. Unprofitable for driver. The reason Uber drivers are unhappy is due to recent price cuts. Many of these drivers who are experienced helped Uber build their markets. Hope you can understand that.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Well put txchick. Lots of us were here when uber started in the beginning and were driving illegally, getting pulled over, cars impounded, ect. We did this because at the time they were paying $2.70/mile with surge rates frequently. We also all heard time and again how much better we were than a cab and how it was nearly the same price. Now here we are five months later. The few of us who are still alive and not deactivated due to statistical anomalies and impeccable driver etiquette are making less than half of what we used to all the while driving twice the distance. 

The long and short, uber shoved a stick up the ass of every driver that helped it succeed in the beginning. Absolutely zero loyalty. In fact, negative loyalty if it exists.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

WRX Lyft said:


> I live in SF here is proof of one day


Good day. However most markets are 20-40% cheaper than SF.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Good day. However most markets are 20-40% cheaper than SF.


Not going to make that in Dallas @.90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum, good day for you!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

And now it is time for me to gloat. Only driving 6 weeks here in Sacramento. Airport run from my suburb net Uber $18 - Lyft - $25 (including tip)

Lyft is the future if they keep the drivers happy. And I just took the Uber driver training course to get re-activated on Uber.

@WRX Lyft - I salute you for driving in The City. A large part of the class I just took was "getting to know the City". You guys work for your money. How do you ever find a spot to drop of your pax in the Financial District.

Compared to you, I just dabble.


----------



## Future Former Lyft Driver (Jan 25, 2015)

WRX Lyft said:


> I live in SF here is proof of one day


That's pretty good, considering the location, although your tips suck. Here's my last Friday (snow day), and the weekend total for Dallas. Plus a bonus pic of some hot chick pax I screen shot from last weekend.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

Sheez, and I thought I was cool driving around with a Focus ST. Lets Race in San Francisco with pax's and see who gets there first!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

WRX Lyft said:


> I live in SF here is proof of one day


Quite impressive how much you make with just about 40 miles of driving!

If I drive 40 miles here in Tampa, I will make at most $25.00. most requests come from far away and there are often no pick ups when you drop a pax in the middle of nothing where there are very few people.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Lyft riders are nicer. I had stopped driving for them in dallas because most requests were too far. But they offered me $250 if I did 20 over a weekend. So I did lyft only that weekend. I enjoyed the quality of the riders. But would not do it without a bonus.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Happy Lyft driver here. I suspended driving uber for many reasons. One reason was Lyft was better for my mental health. 
Their pax get into your car with a mindset that encourages small talk and friendliness. 
As a graduate student myself I identify more easily with the college/young professional Lyft crowd.
My day job is in a research lab and I do Lyft in part to clear my head by talking to humans for a change.
Oh yes and the tips... They are good for you too!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

I drive 8-12 hours, 150-120 mi every weekend and net $250-350 take home. My beater gets 33 mpg so that's like 5 gallons of gas.
I know @UberHammer hates the .575 IRS rate but even at that I average $14-$19 per hour PROFIT.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

FYI to Lyft drivers.....
Both company's insurance sucks.... but uber's sucks quite a bit less.... 
Their collision/comprehensive deductible.... Uber's is $1,000.... Lyft's is MUCH more at $2,500.

I drive for both companies.... prefer lyft customers and tips but uber has more pax and less (dead miles) travel distances to pickups in the boston market. I drive for whoever I can make the most from on any given day.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Happy Lyft driver here. Exceptionally so compared to Uber. Uber off. Lyft UP.

Tips alone scored me $600 plus for the month of February.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

WRX Lyft said:


> I live in SF here is proof of one day


This is better


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Real transportation bucks


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## WRX Lyft (Feb 9, 2015)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> Sheez, and I thought I was cool driving around with a Focus ST. Lets Race in San Francisco with pax's and see who gets there first!


Lol focus ST is nice car I considered it when I was buying my WRX. People love my car and I got my car tuned.


----------



## WRX Lyft (Feb 9, 2015)

I feel for you guys in other markets with rate cuts. Luckily here in SF it's still 1.30 a mile and I only drive during prime time. Normally I work 6 hours a day and make 175-200$. But my car only gets 14mpg if I had a hybrid it would be awesome but I love cars and I have to have a fast car that I enjoy driving. Otherwise I would be miserable


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

14mpg? U drivg sti? The wrx should do 22 city


----------



## WRX Lyft (Feb 9, 2015)

Just a WRX but with all the hills and traffic it does 14 on a good day but freeway it does 28. How much does ur ST get in SF ?


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

WRX Lyft said:


> Just a WRX but with all the hills and traffic it does 14 on a good day but freeway it does 28. How much does ur ST get in SF ?


i drive a stick corolla


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

WRX Lyft said:


> Just a WRX but with all the hills and traffic it does 14 on a good day but freeway it does 28. How much does ur ST get in SF ?


I actually drive Palo Alto, Mountain View, San Jose. Lately I've lucked out where I had people ping me to go up to San Francisco every day. $70 for the drive up.

I want to spend a day up there, see how well I do. The Hill start assist is my friend!

I average 24-26 mpg while driving


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey if you want to hang out at SFO let me know, there will be a lot of attention, from the Uber drivers there!


----------



## WRX Lyft (Feb 9, 2015)

I get allot of attention from other drivers when they see my car lol. Most passengers like it some Dont say its to loud


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

WRX Lyft said:


> Hi I am new here. I don't know why some people complain so much about this job. I make 30-35$ an hour work when and how long I want. And meet cool people. I'm not a newbie been doing it for six months


Are you counting the cost of gas/maintenance for that car in that 30-35 an hour??


----------

